# Software > Ασφάλεια >  SpamCube - Spam email protection

## alexandros-olkos

Το έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς αυτό; http://www.spamcube.com

Κάνει κάτι περισσότερο από το anti spam του Outlook;

----------


## batman_9697

το έχεις δοκιμάσει????

----------


## alexandros-olkos

> το έχεις δοκιμάσει????


Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει, γι’ αυτό και ρωτάω.
Το θέμα των spam (πέρα από τους ιούς και την κατανάλωση του bandwidth) είναι ένα μεγάλο θέμα, ειδικότερα γι’ αυτούς που έχουν εύκολο όνομα στο mail τους και θέλουν να χρησιμοποιούν black berry χωρίς να τραβάνε όλη την σαβούρα.

----------


## JS

Λοιπόν, τελευταία έχω αναπτύξει μια νέα λογική για το spamming.

Τα ξένα spam τα πιάνω σχεδόν πάντα (99,999999%) με το gmail. Χωρίς πρόβλημα (δεν έρχονται καν στο POP...τα μπλοκάρει το gmail πριν).

Τα Ελληνικά όμως δεν πιάνονται τα άτιμα.
Οπότε , όσων παίρνω τα "επώνυμα" διαφημηστικά mail, που συνήθως έχουν κάποιο όνομα/e-mail, πάω και τους γράφω σε porn mailing lists...και ελπίζω να τους σπάω τα νεύρα  ::   ::   ::  
Και να μην τους τα σπάω...εγώ αισθάνομαι καλύτερα  ::  


Αν μου βρείτε και κανένα site που κάνει subscribe σε 1000 mailing lists ταυτόχρονα θα σας ευγνωμονώ (τώρα googlάρω)

----------

